# Yahoo- Those exotic tropical fruits! (Sun Star)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

WHEN asked by a reporter what he would miss about the Philippines, Ted Hopkins, an American expatriate who was once assigned in the country, answered without much ado: "Mango."View the full article


----------

